# الحماية الكاثودية-Cathodic Protection



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 يونيو 2009)

Very good Cathodic Protection files
See Attached Link 
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 يونيو 2009)

*Pressure vessel hand books*

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## ouadah (16 يونيو 2011)

merci


----------



## ابو الخطاب (8 يوليو 2011)

أخو مشكور على الشاركة بس ماشتغل عندي الفايل
دمت بود


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 فبراير 2014)

كتاب فى الحماية الكاثودية


----------

